# Cockblocked from triggering a Karen by a 5 year old



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Pandemic blues have already demonstrated some ebb and flow in our household. We wash, we mask, we distance, only so our daughter can go to school, us to work, our parents alive and to remain solvent. 

Then I go to Costco for the first time in 6 or 7 months, and a fucking Karen nearly triggered my fragile, snowflake of an existence. 

Here we are, a couple hundred staggered people just trying to stock up on our staples and the new memory foam pillow that I just had to jump into the cart if only to bring our bill to $400; and this fucking Karen without a mask and her clearly embarrassed daughter with kid in tow are pretty much following us around the 'loop'. Other than farmers at Princess Auto, this is the only one individual I've seen so content on contesting provincial policy since the beginning of this crap.

I have to say it. It took every strain of restraint to resist whipping out my phone and start berating her with questions, for the 'gram. She had the short bleach blonde hair, asymmetrical haircut, in her 50's, clearly winters in Arizona, Texas or Florida, clearly walking around chin up, strutting around not giving a fuck about the people staring her down for being an unapologetic cunt.

If my daughter wasn't there it would have been a damn field day that would make me woke af.

Cock blocked, yet again - by a 5 year old.

Most of us have seen the aftermath of these confrontations/refusal of service. Are we being too polite in Canada?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

TheYanChamp said:


> strutting around not giving a fuck about the people staring her down for being an unapologetic c


Oh, gotta love Costco.

Which one? SE?

With my wife’s condition ATM, she has a cane. I personally say, thru mask, aloud, that “if they get too close , beat them with your stick!”


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

At Costco on good days,I run into at least 14 people with my Cart.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, gotta love Costco.
> 
> Which one? SE?
> 
> With my wife’s condition ATM, she has a cane. I personally say, thru mask, aloud, that “if they get too close , beat them with your stick!”



Heritage Meadows. I gotta say, thank god for the reservation opening one the day before, it was tolerable except for that unit.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I was at a hardware store a couple of weeks ago and as I’m cashing out, a younger chap walks in without a mask. The woman at the cash tells him that he can’t come in the store without a mask. He replied that he has asthma and can’t wear a mask. And that was that and everything returned to normal..


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> At Costco on good days,I run into at least 14 people with my Cart.


A true warrior.

I remember reading a phych-eval on Costco shoppers and it totally rings true. You become the warrior of deals having to conquer neighbouring tribes to get to them first with no concequence. Seafood roadshows, holidays, and especially chinese new years brings the best of of people, right?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Alex said:


> I was at a hardware store a couple of weeks ago and as I’m cashing out, a younger chap walks in without a mask. The woman at the cash tells him that he can’t come in the store without a mask. He replied that he has asthma and can’t wear a mask. And that was that and everything returned to normal..



Tiktok.. Tiktok.. Tiktok.. 

Some of the most entertaining Covid crap are people as I described freaking out when they are refused service. I think I might have a new problem.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> A true warrior.
> 
> I remember reading a phych-eval on Costco shoppers and it totally rings true. You become the warrior of deals having to conquer neighbouring tribes to get to them first with no concequence. Seafood roadshows, holidays, and especially chinese new years brings the best of of people, right?


Hey road rage is illegal but bumper cart in Costco is fun.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Tiktok.. Tiktok.. Tiktok..
> 
> Some of the most entertaining Covid crap are people as I described freaking out when they are refused service. I think I might have a new problem.


I have yet to see anyone refused service here in Calgary. At least not for not wearing a mask of some sort. Being piss drunk, yes but that's about it.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who also purposefully blocks the Rambo on a mission from blasting by everyone else? 

I follow zipper protocol on the roads, but at Costco, fuck that guy!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I have yet to see anyone refused service here in Calgary. At least not for not wearing a mask of some sort. Being piss drunk, yes but that's about it.



Probably went over your head. Tiktok is a new social media BS that in this case has video after video of mostly Americans being refused service and digging in heels deep until the cops come to pry them away. 

No shirt, no shoes, no mask, no service.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> I was at a hardware store a couple of weeks ago and as I’m cashing out, a younger chap walks in without a mask. The woman at the cash tells him that he can’t come in the store without a mask. He replied that he has asthma and can’t wear a mask. And that was that and everything returned to normal..


Those are the rules. I to have asthma, allergies and general breathing problems and could get away without wearing a mask. But I wear one anyway. I usually wear it below my nose and only cover up completely when I get anywhere near someone. Which is usually no more than 6 feet. 
I was wearing this cloth mask but found it completely cut off my air supply so I went to the regular medical masks and found I could get some air breathing through them. I can usually wear it completely over my mouth and nose for 30 to 45 seconds at a time before needing a deeper breath. 
Yes I could get away with a medical excuse but I feel that its at least courtesy to do the best I can. I have my doubts as to how effective the masks are as I think distancing is more effective. The same way I wouldn't trust a condom on while having sex with someone with an STD I wouldn't want to trust a mask up close with someone that had covid. Which could be anybody. So I do my best to keep distance. I wear the mask for the appearance and courtesy to others even though I have a medical excuse not to.
I don't know why seeing someone with out a mask pisses people off so much. Simply stay away from the. If they get in your space then you have something to be pissed about.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Probably went over your head. Tiktok is a new social media BS that in this case has video after video of mostly Americans being refused service and digging in heels deep until the cops come to pry them away.
> 
> No shirt, no shoes, no mask, no service.


Oh I know about Tik Tok and didn't figure you were referencing the crocodile out of Peter Pan. Just thought that since you are in Calgary and at a Calgary Costco you would possibly be referencing a Calgary thing. Especially after you mentioned the Rez site. BTW before Tik Tok it was Musically. Started I think about 2014. Both granddaughters were into that. Right now trump is loosing the battle in trying to get rid of it. 


guitarman2 said:


> Those are the rules. I to have asthma, allergies and general breathing problems and could get away without wearing a mask. But I wear one anyway. I usually wear it below my nose and only cover up completely when I get anywhere near someone. Which is usually no more than 6 feet.
> I was wearing this cloth mask but found it completely cut off my air supply so I went to the regular medical masks and found I could get some air breathing through them. I can usually wear it completely over my mouth and nose for 30 to 45 seconds at a time before needing a deeper breath.
> Yes I could get away with a medical excuse but I feel that its at least courtesy to do the best I can. I have my doubts as to how effective the masks are as I think distancing is more effective. The same way I wouldn't trust a condom on while having sex with someone with an STD I wouldn't want to trust a mask up close with someone that had covid. Which could be anybody. So I do my best to keep distance. I wear the mask for the appearance and courtesy to others even though I have a medical excuse not to.
> I don't know why seeing someone with out a mask pisses people off so much. Simply stay away from the. If they get in your space then you have something to be pissed about.


I'm in the same boat and find that the lightest masks work best for me but even with them I have to uncover my nose and mouth fairly often to get a full breath. Depending on where I am, what I'm doing and how long I'm going to be there the mask isn't always on. If I'm not in a store the mask is off.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Oh I know about Tik Tok and didn't figure you were referencing the crocodile out of Peter Pan. Just thought that since you are in Calgary and at a Calgary Costco you would possibly be referencing a Calgary thing. Especially after you mentioned the Rez site. BTW before Tik Tok it was Musically. Started I think about 2014. Both granddaughters were into that. Right now trump is loosing the battle in trying to get rid of it.
> 
> I'm in the same boat and find that the lightest masks work best for me but even with them I have to uncover my nose and mouth fairly often to get a full breath. Depending on where I am, what I'm doing and how long I'm going to be there the mask isn't always on. If I'm not in a store the mask is off.



Yes for me as soon as I exit the store the mask is off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems mostly what's on Tik Tok are short vids. like this. 




at least from NA.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I take pills for that!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know, it's actually not _that_ hard or "oppressive" to put on a mask, pull it down over your chin when you're not near anyone and need to breath, and put it over your mouth for those few seconds when you _are_ near other people. You avoid potential conflict and allay fears by giving a little. But apparently some people consider that their rights supercede everybody else's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You know, it's actually not _that_ hard or "oppressive" to put on a mask, pull it down over your chin when you're not near anyone and need to breath, and put it over your mouth for those few seconds when you _are_ near other people. You avoid potential conflict and allay fears by giving a little. But apparently some people consider that their rights supercede everybody else's.


And yet they tell you not to touch your face. Pulling the mask up and down all the time is about the same thing. It also isn't just a few seconds when you are near people. Today the line up I was in for the cashier at Wally World was about 15 to 20 minutes. The self serve was longer. To me my right to breath is pretty important. 


Chitmo said:


> I take pills for that!


What, for Tik Tok? Pills like this?








They say they pass them out at the old folks home.....stops the old guys from rolling out of bed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

To the OP.....is this what you mean by cock block?





Cockblock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> Pandemic blues have already demonstrated some ebb and flow in our household. We wash, we mask, we distance, only so our daughter can go to school, us to work, our parents alive and to remain solvent.
> 
> Then I go to Costco for the first time in 6 or 7 months, and a fucking Karen nearly triggered my fragile, snowflake of an existence.
> 
> ...


I think it's always wise to mind ones own business and refrain from snarky comments towards others ... I've seen so many people get punched out over the years for opening their mouths when they simply could have kept on walking


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fred Gifford said:


> I've seen so many people get punched out over the years for opening their mouths when they simply could have kept on walking


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you can't wear a mask, (and I'll wager many if not MOST people who claim that are full of shit), you should be obliged to at least wear a plexi face shield.

If your breathing is that bad that a mask will cause you severe discomfort, maybe you should have someone else do your marketing for you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Pandemic blues have already demonstrated some ebb and flow in our household. We wash, we mask, we distance, only so our daughter can go to school, us to work, our parents alive and to remain solvent.
> 
> Then I go to Costco for the first time in 6 or 7 months, and a fucking Karen nearly triggered my fragile, snowflake of an existence.
> 
> ...


Karma has a way of dealing with these Covidiots. Thought masks were mandatory at Costco? By the way, with people like this, there's nothing you can say them that would make them care. You'd be wasting your time.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If you can't wear a mask, (and I'll wager many if not MOST people who claim that are full of shit), you should be obliged to at least wear a plexi face shield.
> 
> If your breathing is that bad that a mask will cause you severe discomfort, maybe you should have someone else do your marketing for you.



Better yet lets employ the "Nazi" concept of euthanizing all us that are weak. Why should we provide risk or strain to the grid when we can easily just be eliminated. Why should we have the right to anything when we're weak.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> And yet they tell you not to touch your face. Pulling the mask up and down all the time is about the same thing.


The don't-touch-it advisory is/was for touching "wetter points of entry" like the corners of your eyes, your nostrils, your lips. Dry contact involved in moving a mask around is benign. And keep in mind that use of non-medical masks is to keep one's own "moist talking" off other people and out of the air. It is NOT for blocking incoming, but rather for reducing outgoing. So shifting where your mask sits, in response to risk-to-others, is in keeping with the general public health strategy and not contrary to it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If you can't wear a mask, (and I'll wager many if not MOST people who claim that are full of shit), you should be obliged to at least wear a plexi face shield.
> 
> If your breathing is that bad that a mask will cause you severe discomfort, maybe you should have someone else do your marketing for you.


There IS a difference between not being able to wear a face mask because you have a portable oxygen tank and a tube going to your nostrils or an over-the-mouth device, and not _wanting_ to wear one.

The problematic group are those in the middle of that range. Milkman, you and I have both been in that situation where breathing that felt like it was "enough" (i.e., maybe the next breath will feel sufficient) was hard to achieve. Realistically, no cloth face mask stops those iddy-biddy oxygen molecules from reaching our lungs. What makes us feel "out of breath" is that the heart muscle is not distributing the oxygen we DO inhale to the rest of our body, and desiring unconstrained breath simply _feels_ like what we absolutely need to do. The abandonment of a mask is a mistaken - though understandably so - attribution of what is impeding our breathing. Of course, you can't simply tell a cardiac patient "You're full of crap. Put the mask on and stop your whining." when shortness of breath makes achieving the sensation of cool air coming into your face feel _critical_ to accomplish.

Maybe we need to smear Vick-Vaporub on the inside of our masks to make them more comfortable, such that every inhale feels refreshing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Better yet lets employ the "Nazi" concept of euthanizing all us that are weak. Why should we provide risk or strain to the grid when we can easily just be eliminated. Why should we have the right to anything when we're weak.



Wow, that's a hell of a leap. I want people who are refusing to employ the most basic consideration for their fellow man to simply do so, and you compare me to a Nazi?

LMAO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There IS a difference between not being able to wear a face mask because you have a portable oxygen tank and a tube going to your nostrils or an over-the-mouth device, and not _wanting_ to wear one.
> 
> The problematic group are those in the middle of that range. Milkman, you and I have both been in that situation where breathing that felt like it was "enough" (i.e., maybe the next breath will feel sufficient) was hard to achieve. Realistically, no cloth face mask stops those iddy-biddy oxygen molecules from reaching our lungs. What makes us feel "out of breath" is that the heart muscle is not distributing the oxygen we DO inhale to the rest of our body, and desiring unconstrained breath simply _feels_ like what we absolutely need to do. The abandonment of a mask is a mistaken - though understandably so - attribution of what is impeding our breathing. Of course, you can't simply tell a cardiac patient "You're full of crap. Put the mask on and stop your whining." when shortness of breath makes achieving the sensation of cool air coming into your face feel _critical_ to accomplish.
> 
> Maybe we need to smear Vick-Vaporub on the inside of our masks to make them more comfortable, such that every inhale feels refreshing.


Yes, there is a big difference.

If you can't wear a mask I get it, but honestly there are many who just don't want to and will "stand up for their rights" or some other lame excuse to avoid wearing one.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

laristotle said:


>


hilarious video .. I can't see how filming someone with a cellphone while at the same time berating them with insulting questions can benefit either party ... the aggressor will succeed in eliciting a loud verbal response from the non-mask wearer, complete with spit flying everywhere .. if someone is concerned with NOT catching the virus then being the antagonist is not exactly a wise move


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Yup. Just stay clear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Yup. Just stay clear.



Exactly, not everybody who thinks masks are a good idea is a whacko who confronts people because they're the self appointed guardians of proper public conduct.

I stick to my knitting. If someone without a mask comes too close that is the only time I will ask them to back off. I'm not looking for random confrontation but I will tell someone if they're too close.

But, I do think resistance to wearing masks is pretty obtuse.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow, that's a hell of a leap. I want people who are refusing to employ the most basic consideration for their fellow man to simply do so, and you compare me to a Nazi?
> 
> LMAO.


Ordering us to stay home and have others do all our chores for us is a leap. I doubt most of us could afford a personal assistant for that. Having said that I do believe that everyone could\should wear a mask and even though I supposedly have a right not to because of my medical condition I think because of my medical condition I and everyone else with breathing problems should wear as best they can. As I said I can only keep totally covered for 30 to maybe 60 seconds at a time before uncovering my nose. 99% of the time I can time that when I'm not near anyone. 
For those that simply refuse because of a medical condition I think mostly its people that think masks are bunk and don't believe in them so they lie about breathing issues. For me I'm not all that certain that masks make a big difference. But I'll have to trust the health experts and not take any chances that I don't have to.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wait just a minute Milkman as you know some of us cannot wear a face mask but I do carry a full face shield in the Jeep for those places that require them ( so far none do ). As for why well what it does is that its starts to build up fluid in the throat and because of my spasm in the throat I end up choking and then cannot catch my breath of air.
Not a pretty site to say the least, it amazes me how many shades of red and purple and then blue one can go.
And yes we have seen many folks far to many who just refuse to wear them and will not socially distance which really just sucks for the likes of me. I always try to keep my distance and respect others so as to make sure I don't catch it or spread it. Wipe my buggies every time and use a sanitizer to make sure to not pass anything along.
Here in BC we have seen a higher uptick in cases and that's due to them not giving a shit and not understanding how they are helping the spread. When asked they all say the same stupid thing I feel fine and have no symptoms so I don't have it. Highly intelligent folks who just don't get it. 
My wife has told me that she and others have also experienced a great drop out of folks from her department at work. It seems that folks are changing jobs like they have never seen before and they feel that it is covid related with every one feeling a lot more pressure. So they are looking for some form of relief from that pressure, I can only thing its one way of feeling in control for a small part of their lives.
And now to make matters even worse for us we have some fine asshole folks coming { street preachers } to preach hatred against the gay community last week we had one who broke a guys leg while spewing hatred towards the gay community he was preaching in. I am far from religious but doesn't it say to love thy neighbour and NOT break his fucking leg in a couple of spots when claiming to be there to heal folks and spread the word of god.
Got me scratching my head. now back to our regular show.fuck this took a long time to write


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Wait just a minute Milkman as you know some of us cannot wear a face mask but I do carry a full face shield in the Jeep for those places that require them ( so far none do ). As for why well what it does is that its starts to build up fluid in the throat and because of my spasm in the throat I end up choking and then cannot catch my breath of air.
> Not a pretty site to say the least, it amazes me how many shades of red and purple and then blue one can go.
> And yes we have seen many folks far to many who just refuse to wear them and will not socially distance which really just sucks for the likes of me. I always try to keep my distance and respect others so as to make sure I don't catch it or spread it. Wipe my buggies every time and use a sanitizer to make sure to not pass anything along.
> Here in BC we have seen a higher uptick in cases and that's due to them not giving a shit and not understanding how they are helping the spread. When asked they all say the same stupid thing I feel fine and have no symptoms so I don't have it. Highly intelligent folks who just don't get it.
> ...


Hey Ship,

Yes there are some who have legitimate reasons that they cannot wear a mask. I don't know ANYone who likes them, but yes for some it's a distressful situation and could cause medical issues.

For those, a face shield (as you yourself carry) is fine.

I just don't appreciate those who make it a matter their personal rights and freedoms.

I saw a lady refuse to wear one at the local surplus place because she claimed to have had a respiratory problem.

She was smoking a cigarette on her way to the car as I left.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Hey Ship,
> 
> Yes there are some who have legitimate reasons that they cannot wear a mask. I don't know ANYone who likes them, but yes for some it's a distressful situation and could cause medical issues.
> 
> ...


Pretty good evidence of likely respiratory problems then, are you saying she's ....nahh, I don't read minds, what are you saying?

I have copd and asthma and no problems wearing a mask when shopping, so I'm pretty jaded on the subject.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Pretty good evidence of likely respiratory problems then, are you saying she's ....nahh, I don't read minds, what are you saying?
> 
> I have copd and asthma and no problems wearing a mask when shopping, so I'm pretty jaded on the subject.


I'm saying that if you can walk while smoking a cigarette, maybe you can also wear a mask.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> Other than farmers at Princess Auto, this is the only one individual I've seen so content on contesting provincial policy


holy smokes you don't get out much do you 

princess auto is hardly the height of public health defiance at least out on the prairie wastelands

j


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Fred Gifford said:


> hilarious video .. I can't see how filming someone with a cellphone while at the same time berating them with insulting questions can benefit either party ... the aggressor will succeed in eliciting a loud verbal response from the non-mask wearer, complete with spit flying everywhere .. if someone is concerned with NOT catching the virus then being the antagonist is not exactly a wise move



Do you punch people in the face when they open dialogue with you that you don't agree with? A couple of you have already alluded to violence over someone pointing out non compliance, when the woman was the only one too arrogant to even give the illusion of giving a damn about other people around them. It was my 5 yr old that pointed it out to us as they followed us. Even she knows, socially distance, wash your hands, *wear a mask*, look both ways before crossing the road.

Myself, I love watching stupid tiktok video's of people losing their minds thinking they have the right to be in a store wihtout a mask when they are mandated. They fight tooth and nail until the cops arrive to be removed from private property. 

I would pay to witness that, and yes electoguide, I was cock-blocked from that opportunity!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> holy smokes you don't get out much do you
> 
> princess auto is hardly the height of public health defiance at least out on the prairie wastelands
> 
> j



Hows that working out for the hudderites and kill floors? 

If I was rural, I wouldn't give two shits either. You don't get more self isolated than that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some folks seem to not notice that jails, hospitals, and cemeteries are full of people who felt that THAT rule applied to everyone else, but not to them.

I've mentioned before that my wife used to work on reviewing MSDS/WHMIS sheets for completeness, and part of that task involved combing through the worldwide clinical and research literature every 2 months to see if anything new had been learned about potential risk or hazard posed by industrial chemical X, Y and Z. At least once a week, it seemed she'd come home shaking her head about a clinical report where workers had exposed themselves to something, because they didn't view the handling guidelines as applying to them, and met some unpleasant, and occasionally fatal or life-changing, outcome. If you watch CNN, you'll frequently see ads regarding mesothelioma. How do people get it? Because they worked with or around asbestos. Why? Because people didn't think it was harmful, and was expensive and inconvenient to remove. Yesterday I read that Warren Zevon died from a form of mesothemioma. Apparently as a child he played in his parents' attic a lot, which was abundantly lined with asbestos. When someone in public health guidelines tells you it's dangerous, believe them.

People have a curious relationship with public health. They want it, and everyone involved in planning for and assuring it, to take care of everything they'd rather not have to deal with or think about, and do so in continuous seamless fashion. But the moment it becomes a little inconvenient for them personally, somehow public health officials/workers become "the enemy", and nothing those folks advocate is viewed as being in the pubic interest. Almost as bad, people who have devoted their careers and working days to learning about, and trying to prevent, those miseries that affect us all and those we care for, are dismissed as incompetent, simply because others find guidelines as burdensome. 

Just as irritating, sometimes, is the fact that we have medicare-for-all here, such that picking up the health pieces when someone does become ill or maimed is pretty much on the public dime. If you want your own rules, then feel free to pay your own tab. If you want others to cover the tab, then maybe house rules should apply, or at the very least be given serious consideration. That's the social contract.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess I'm out of touch but I've never heard the terms "Cockblocked" or "Triggering a Karen" before.

That's all I got 

edit: Just looked em' up. No further ahead.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Cockblocked implies someone or something that gets in the way of sex but can also be used in slang terms for somebody preventing you from doing anything really. Crude maybe, but that's the point it gets across.

Tiktok is more than young girls dancing, not that theres anything wrong with the slightly older bomb shells doing just that. The underaged sexualized ones like posted above is pretty disgusting. Its funny, I watch a couple of farm kids doing crazy antics, and thats pretty much all that comes up in my feed as it is tailored to you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Do you punch people in the face when they open dialogue with you that you don't agree with?


Not lately but that’s because I’ve settled down a lot in the last 20 years ... lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I guess I'm out of touch but I've never heard the terms "Cockblocked" or "Triggering a Karen" before.
> 
> That's all I got
> 
> edit: Just looked em' up. No further ahead.


I've never heard the term cockblocked, but it seemed sort of obvious with the context. I've heard the other stuff, but I often find myself lost in the lexicon of trendy and new catch phrases.
I'm just not hip.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've never heard the term cockblocked, but it seemed sort of obvious with the context. I've heard the other stuff, but I often find myself lost in the lexicon of trendy and new catch phrases.
> I'm just not hip.


Me either. I will also admit to being disturbed to see "cockblocked" and "5 year old" in the same sentence ..... regardless of the meaning the author chose to use. Especially as he goes on to explain that it's his own little girl. More sick than hip methinks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cockblock


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've never heard the term cockblocked, but it seemed sort of obvious with the context. I've heard the other stuff, but I often find myself lost in the lexicon of trendy and new catch phrases.
> I'm just not hip.


That's *hep*, my friend, hep. 
Youth slang changes about every 4 weeks and about every 6 blocks. I still remember well a supposedly standardized children's personality inventory I was giving to some kids in the Montreal area, and the hands kept going up. "Sir, who are my 'folks' ?", "Sir, what's a 'chum' ?". The same sort of challenge is also true of surveys and other instruments administered to young people today, that may have been developed, heaven forbid, *15 years ago*.  

Remember when "bad" meant bad, then changed to mean "good"? Remember when "sick" and "cold" referred to undesirable states, and weren't compliments?

Trying to stay _au courant_ with slang terms makes about as much sense as buying one's children "quality" footwear; they'll have outgrown it before it's had a chance to get worn down. Same with slang. Before you've had a chance to master it, it will have changed. As this lovely book from linguist Marcel Danesi makes abundantly clear, the whole point of adolescent slang is to NOT be readily comprehensible by adults. If those older than me can't understand me, then I'm different and unique. Cool: The Signs and Meanings of Adolescence on JSTOR Part of establishing a group identity is separating yourself from those who came before you. Head-scratching idioms and usage is one of the tools teens use for doing that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah, Hep as in Hep cat dates back to the 30's and 40's when you had a Zoot suit with a reat pleat. Hip is from the same time and goes into the 50's and beyond. Ginsberg, Kerouac, Burroughs and the rest of the hipsters who set off the Hippies. Cockblock it seems is from the 70's and means exactly what it says.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> That's *hep*, my friend, hep.
> Youth slang changes about every 4 weeks and about every 6 blocks. I still remember well a supposedly standardized children's personality inventory I was giving to some kids in the Montreal area, and the hands kept going up. "Sir, who are my 'folks' ?", "Sir, what's a 'chum' ?". The same sort of challenge is also true of surveys and other instruments administered to young people today, that may have been developed, heaven forbid, *15 years ago*.
> 
> Remember when "bad" meant bad, then changed to mean "good"? Remember when "sick" and "cold" referred to undesirable states, and weren't compliments?
> ...



All true, and I can dig it (see, I'm only 45 years out of date).

On the other hand, there are lots of people who seem to strive to be current in this context. 

To me, sick still means unwell, bad is bad.

Waiting for the ice flow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> All true, and I can dig it (see, I'm only 45 years out of date).
> 
> *On the other hand, there are lots of people who seem to strive to be current in this context.*
> 
> ...


I like to talk about what I call the emergence of the "adolocentric society" - one in which priorities revolve around what is important to teens and young adults, and those who are no longer in that age bracket try to remain in it in some manner, even if only linguisitically. I trace it back to the shift in economic clout on the part of young people in the mid-to-late '70s. If you came of age before then, you were more likely to be interested in "growing up". Those coming of age later are more likely to want to maintain the language, clothing and music style, and to some extent lifestyle, of their youth.

Noted anthropologist Margaret Mead introduced the concept of prefigurative and postfigurative cultures. The latter is more typical of stable traditional cultures, where those with the most experience and expertise in the culture are turned to as critical sources of information. The former is more typical of cultures undergoing rapid change, whether technological or otherwise. In that context, those with the most recent experience are viewed as sources of crucial information. Parents asking their kids for how to work the computer is but the tip of the iceberg. I doubt many of us would view our current society as a stable traditional one, so prefigurative is the order of the day.

Shifts in age-group importance can often be precipitated by economic shifts. My thinking on this was stimulated by a talk we had from social historian Peter Stearns on the history of aging in the western world. He noted that, prior to the industrial revolution and emergence of factories, one saw what he termed "easy veneration". When you looked at public records, people tended to lie about their age in an upwards directions (I.e., saying they were older than they actually were), powdered wigs that made one appear older were worn to elicit respect, and so on. Before factories, a much larger share of the populace lived rurally, and one's own economic status came from inheriting the family farm or at least some portion of it. And that, in turn, meant that you had to be nice to, and respect, your elders, who currently owned it and might leave it to you if they felt you were decent and respectful to them. Once factories entered the picture, a much larger share of the populace moved to the city and made their livelihood working for someone else, rather than on the family farm. Elders became somewhat moot. Following this shift we see that things like powdered wigs disappear from the landscape and people begin to lie about their age in a downward direction. Of course, when assembly lines entered the picture and the faster reaction time of young people ascended in economic value, the tendency to devalue older persons and overvalue youth accelerated even more.

I like to joke that if nobody between the ages of 14 and 21 had a nickel to spare or spend tomorrow, the economy would be on its knees. So much of the economy revolves around the spending power of youth. This is why I say that social shifts in how different age groups are viewed is prompted not only by how traditional or stable the culture is, but also by underlying economic shifts. There is money to be made off seniors, yes, but oh-s-much-more to be made off those just beginning to have money to spend.

It's not like there has _*never*_ been slang. I doubt there is a culture anywhere that has no slang whatsoever. But the emphasis on regular and constant use of it, and the speed with which it seems obliged to change is head-spinning. And since it is an invention of the young, who _need_ for it to change constantly in an almost evasive way, there's really no point in trying to keep up. We may want to _stay_ like our teenage children, since that's how many of us, born after 1965 or so, grew up. But it's a bit like trying to catch up to Usain Bolt. You can certainly _try_ your hardest, but it ain't gonna happen.

Apologies for derailing the thread. It just elicited thinking about a topic near and dear to me.


----------

